
Christchurch mosque shootings: 'Manifesto' deemed objectionable - MrMember
https://www.radionz.co.nz/news/national/385399/christchurch-mosque-shootings-manifesto-deemed-objectionable
======
throwaway8879
This is nothing more than the State starting to normalize the control of
information. Expect things to worsen in the coming decades, until they're good
again.

------
backspace_
I have no real desire to read it, although now that we are being told its
objectionable and shouldn't be made available, I want to look at it.

